# Ogonki na forum

## Daemon42

Nie wiem, czy tak sie dzieje w kazdym wypadku, ale odnosze wrazenie, ze cos sie knoci z ogonkami tutaj.

Ja wpisuje znaczki w ISO-8859-2 i odbieram znaczki w ISO-8859-2 bez najmniejszego problemu. Jak sie dzieje u was - jakie proponujecie ew. rozwiazanie tej zagwozdki?

Z tego co sie orientuje, to uzytkownicy winzgrozy ( a czasami - np. w kafejce trzeba skorzystac  :Sad:  ) wpisuja znaczki w cp1250, lub utf-8 (xp)

----------

## arab79

 *Daemon42 wrote:*   

> Nie wiem, czy tak sie dzieje w kazdym wypadku, ale odnosze wrazenie, ze cos sie knoci z ogonkami tutaj.
> 
> Ja wpisuje znaczki w ISO-8859-2 i odbieram znaczki w ISO-8859-2 bez najmniejszego problemu. Jak sie dzieje u was - jakie proponujecie ew. rozwiazanie tej zagwozdki?
> 
> Z tego co sie orientuje, to uzytkownicy winzgrozy ( a czasami - np. w kafejce trzeba skorzystac :( ) wpisuja znaczki w cp1250, lub utf-8 (xp)

 

w Polskich Normach (PNcostam - nie bede teraz szukal) jest wyraznie napisane ze standardem jest ISO8859-2 wiec nie kombinujmy i piszmy w jedynym slusznym formacie (dopoki utf8 sie nie upowszechni). a ludzi z cp1250 (a co za tym idzie i caly microsoft) powinno sie spuszczac w klozecie za probe narzucania niepoprawnego kodowania. Jak bys w polsce jezdzil samochodem po lewej stronie ulicy ciekawe jak by wszyscy zareagowali. albo pojedz do angli i zacznij jezdzic po prawej ;)

----------

## Daemon42

Wiesz, ja uzywam ISO-8859-2 ale po prostu niektore posty mi sie rozmazuja ladnie, gdzie polskie znaki sa zastepowane przez '?' i podobne...

----------

## no4b

??ó???? <---- iso-8859-2, przegladarka opera.

Moze w konfiguracji apache nie maja wsparcia dla polskich ogonkow.

----------

## Daemon42

Zażółć gęślą jaźń - ISO-8859-2 w Mozilla Firebird - tylko, ze ja swoj tekst widze dobrze, a Twoj mi "zapytajnikowuje"   :Confused: 

----------

## mmad

 *Daemon42 wrote:*   

> Zażółć gęślą jaźń - ISO-8859-2 w Mozilla Firebird - tylko, ze ja swoj tekst widze dobrze, a Twoj mi "zapytajnikowuje"  

 

Problem w tym ze znaki zapytania wystepuja takze w kodzie strony nie sadze aby komus udalo sie zobaczyc w ich miejsce polskie litery  :Smile:  Strony forum po prostu nie maja w ustwionego w meta artybutu charset. Dlatego wazne jest aby domyslnym ustawieniem w przegladarce bylo ISO-8859-2.

pozdr

----------

## C1REX

Forum jest źle podpisane

 *Quote:*   

> Witajcie na polskim forum u¿ytkowników Gentoo! Polski portal: www.gentoo.pl

 

brakuje "ż" w słowie użytkowników.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## muchar

Wszystko zależy od tego, jakie ustawisz kodowanie w swojej przeglądarce. BTW. - proponuję zrezygnować z ż na rzecz z. Ewentualnie wstawić kod w postaci tych śmiesznych robaczków &#kod.

----------

## C1REX

Mam kodowanie iso-8859-2. Brakuje tylko ż w opsie polskiego fora. wszędzie mam normalne polskie ogonkowce.

----------

## fallow

kurde , a ja widze polskie znaki w tym co napisal  Daemon42

a krzaczki np. w tym co napisal mmad i C1REX  :Smile: 

a mam mozille i iso8859-2

----------

## C1REX

Nie widzisz polskich liter pisanych przeze mnie? Hmm... dziwne. 

Mam ustawione wszedzie polskie kodowanie i nie widzę żadnych krzaków - ani u siebie, ani u nikogo innego. 

Da się coś z tym zrobić?

----------

## fallow

hmm....no to ide sprawdzic wszedzie od podszewki z tym kodowaniem u mnie   :Smile:  latwo nie dam za wygrana hehe...krzaki musza zniknac  :Smile: 

----------

## nowak07

U mnie widac ogonki tylko po zmiany kodowanie w przegladarce na iso-8859-2. Lubie pisac bez znakow bo jak widac sa czy ktorzy maja problemy z ogonkami. pozdrawiam.

----------

## btower

 *Daemon42 wrote:*   

> Zażółć gęślą jaźń - ISO-8859-2 w Mozilla Firebird - tylko, ze ja swoj tekst widze dobrze, a Twoj mi "zapytajnikowuje"  

 

Co jest z tym kodowaniem. 

W mozilli firebird 0.7 widziałem wszystkie polskie znaki.

W najnowszej (juz firefox 0. :Cool:  nie widzę wszystkich i nie cytuję wszystkich poprawnie (zapisane w innym kodowaniu ??) ale niektóre widzę poprawnie.

Pisać polskimi mogę zawsze.

Czy to oznacza że te te kyórych nie widzę poprawni są zapisane nie w iso8859-2??

Konqueror widzi wszystko poprawnie ale on ma ustawione kodowanie na automatyczne.

Zróbmy coś z tym.

----------

## C1REX

Mi ostatnio zaczął się podobać konqord. Odpala się szybciej i są z nim mniejsze problemy. 

Tak czy siak, problem nadal jest nierozwiązany.

----------

## fallow

no wlasnie , trzeba cos z tym zrobic , ja aktualnie mam mozille 1.6 , i widze polskie znaczki w tym co pisze deamon42, C1Rexowych juz nie widze , np. 

mam ustawione kodowanie na iso8859-2 , fonty na adobe-*-iso8859-2 ...

....ale wlasnie sciagam mozille-firefox 0.8 , zobacze cos bedzie tutaj ....

a to kilka polskich znaczkow ode mnie : ąęśćżźłó...

----------

## Prompty

Ja tez widze znaki Daemon42 ....

postuluje o utf ;] 

żąłęźó

----------

## meteo

a mi "zapytajnikowało" tylko posta no4ba...

Mozilla 1.6

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.6) Gecko/20040209

Default Character Coding: Central European (ISO-8859-2)

----------

## fallow

heh  :Smile:  nareszcie juz mam prawie dobrze  :Smile: 

przeinstalowalem mozille jeszcze raz , ustawilem od nowa co sie dalo ,

wszedzie ladne polskie znaki , no ale krzaki tylko w poscie ......... no4ba  :Smile: 

no i sof takze Mozilla 1.6

 Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.6) Gecko/20040113

 Coding : Central-European ISO 8859-2

 Fotny : Sans Serif , i Adobe Helvetica ISO 8859-2 

teraz jest git  :Smile:  a fonty adobe nareszcie sa ladne  :Smile: 

----------

## meteo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> teraz jest git a fonty adobe nareszcie sa ladne

 

czy nie dlatego, że antyaliasowane?

----------

## Prompty

fallow  -> co zrobiles i czy rzeczywiscie i czy Antyaliasing jest wlaczony ;]

----------

## fallow

oki : )

jesli chodzi o antyaliasing w kde ( bo uzywam kde) , to jest wylaczony 

w driverach nvidiii , tez nie jest "wymuszany" , a jesli chodzi o mozille , to nie wiem gdzie sprawdzic czy w niej fonty sa antyaliasowane , zauwarzylem ze ustawienia w antyaliasingu w kde maja sie nijak do fontow w mozilii , pomaga tylko ustawienie opcji w driverze nvidii , ale ja i tak jakos nie lubie antyaliasingu do fontow  :Smile:  , no chyba ze do bitmapowych kiedy wyjdzie sie po za nominalny rozmiar hehe  :Smile: 

oki , zainstalowalem mozille 1.6 Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.6) Gecko/20040113 , zmienilem tylko codowanie na central european - iso 8859-2

oraz fotny na wszedzie na adobe-helvetica-iso8859-2 , i proporcjonalny font z Serif na Sans Serif ( w Serifi`ie nie mialem polsich znakow) , innych opcji odnosnie ustawien polskiego srodowiska nie zmienialem .... jak narazie jest git  :Smile:  oby jak najmniej krzakow  :Smile: 

----------

## meteo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a jesli chodzi o mozille , to nie wiem gdzie sprawdzic czy w niej fonty sa antyaliasowane

 

a czy we flagach USE zmieniasz coś dotyczącego gtk2? jeśli nie, to mozillę masz skompilowaną ze wsparciem m.in. czcionek używanych w gtk2 (pango bodajże się zajmuje renderowaniem ich) i jeśli w ustawieniach tegoż nie grzebałeś, to prawdopodobnie masz AA.

 *fallow wrote:*   

> zauwarzylem ze ustawienia w antyaliasingu w kde maja sie nijak do fontow w mozilii

 

to zrozumiałe  :Smile: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> pomaga tylko ustawienie opcji w driverze nvidii

 

nie tylko  :Wink: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> zmienilem tylko codowanie na central european - iso 8859-2 oraz fotny na wszedzie na adobe-helvetica-iso8859-2 , i proporcjonalny font z Serif na Sans Serif ( w Serifi`ie nie mialem polsich znakow)

 

niezła rzeźba  :Wink: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> innych opcji odnosnie ustawien polskiego srodowiska nie zmienialem .... jak narazie jest git  oby jak najmniej krzakow 

 

oby...

----------

## misterLu

Pozwoliłem sobie napisac do siteAdmina list, z prośbą o zainstalowanie polskiego pakietu językowego na tym forum. Jak tylko to zrobi (lub odmówi), dam wam znać. I przyciski będą po polsku i cała reszta też  :Smile: 

----------

